# New smoker



## jimmy-c (Nov 30, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jimmy-c
__ Nov 30, 2015





I'm new to smoking and decided to build a smokehouse. My smokehouse is built over a 4x4 concrete pad, 3ft block, 4ft wood shack with a 3x3x2.5 block firebox on the side. Any recommendations on smoking or info on how I could have built my smokehouse better would be great.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to SMF,

Your smoker looks real nice to me, can't wait to see it in action. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 30, 2015)

jimmy-C said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about going in with both feet!  I love it!

From here the smokehouse looks good!  We love pictures here, so please post some more pics detailing your build.  At that point some may have some ideas for you. 

Now, fire away with questions about what you want to smoke and what your ultimate goal for the smokehouse is!

:welcome1:


----------



## jimmy-c (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks. I'm still working on the firebox. I'll mortar the top on and then thin set the whole thing to match the smoke house. 

Hoping to learn how to smoke a little of everything.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 1, 2015)

now this is not a jab...if it were me I would have built firebox just one block away from house and then used blocks to make air and smoke connection to the house...but your way will work...I just thought it would have slight bigger inlet and not such a fast draw around pipe.. but I may be wrong as I have not built one YET>..jeff


----------



## jimmy-c (Dec 1, 2015)

I thought about doing that but thought that if a block cracked it would be a challenge to repair so I went with the pipe. The pipe is a six inch double lined pipe. There is only 1ft between the firebox and the smokehouse. I thought about using chimney blocks, but really couldn't find a way to pull it off and ensure no sparks would travel into the smokehouse.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 2, 2015)

well you did think it out.. good and kudos,,,jeff


----------



## gary s (Dec 2, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a really nice, sunny day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Nice looking smoke house*

*Gary*


----------



## mcspazatron (Dec 3, 2015)

Jimmy,

I'm new here too.  Saw the smokehouse and wanted to say that thing looks awesome.  There's a place near where I live that is called Old World Wisconsin, it's a sort of "living museum" where they demonstrate how early Wisconsin settlers lived, their houses, stores, etc.  It's pretty neat.  Anyway, many of the houses have kitchens I would think many here would love.  Many houses have summer kitchens (outside).  One home in particular has a smokehouse that has the most amazing aroma just sitting still.   I would imagine you could take that thing down and boil the wood planks and it would be delicious.  They literally just build very small fire in near a corner in the shack for the smoke, and hang the meats wherever.

George Washington's Mount Vernon also had an impressive smokehouse. 

Don't know much about using smokehouses, but are you planning on cold smoking with it?  Are they ever used to "cook" in, or are they mostly smoke preservation like bacon, etc?


----------



## jimmy-c (Dec 13, 2015)

Finished and ready to start smoking. 













image.jpeg



__ jimmy-c
__ Dec 13, 2015


----------

